# Can't run C++ file in Eclipse Luna



## Madh1261 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm a newbie in programming. I used to do the basics in Turbo C++ but now I wanted to move to Eclipse. I have installed Eclipse Luna and MinGW compiler and added it to path in system variables. I downloaded Lynda's essential C++ course. I made a project and then copied the exercise files from the course and wanted to run a file. but I get errors everytime saying Launch failed and binary not found. Can someone help me to find a solution to the problem? I googled the problem and none of the seem to solve it, like saving, building all, run as, windows parser, etc.
I have recorded a video demonstrating my problem while trying to run a cpp file.. 
I'm on my vacation and college will start soon so i wanted to learn as much as i can in the vacation. Please give a solution fast.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1pFn5WwJZk


----------

